# TNVC PVS12 4x Aquila Night Vision Scope Review



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

Ironworks Tactical Review of the TNVC PVS 12 4X Aquila Night Vision Scope

Last week I picked up a new TNVC PVS 12 4x Gen 3 Aquila from Wild River Ranch, Texas (WRR) and then headed out to WRR to get some product testing time in. The optic is a Generation 3 dedicated mounted night scope. It is built very robust and mounts using ARMS mount.

We first zeroed it during the day using the day cover on 100 yard steel target then began working the varying range steel targets on the range once it was dark. It was very easy to zero and the adjustments were really precise. Within two adjustments it was dead on. The adjustment knobs require a screw driver or other flat head device; the knobs are very easy to turn.

It has three external knobs, they are the on off, distance focus and reticle brightness to adjust depending on use of IR lighting etc. The knobs are smartly located on the left of the device so you can reach up and adjust without ever taking your hand off the fire control (granted that doesn't help the lefty).

The reticle doesn't have hash marks or mil dots but it does have a stepped increase in thickness on the stadia lines making hold overs easy enough for hunting. The Aquila is a Gen 3 and uses the Omni 8 tube which means it's extremely clear. The picture below is a picture through the rubber eyepiece using an iPhone 5 camera. The range seen is the range off the front porch of the ranch house at Wild River Ranch, Texas. The objects seen that look like pigs and coyotes are steel targets at 100, 150, 200, 300 and then the targets change to normal shaped steel targets continuing out at 100 yard intervals, the tree line at the end of the range is 800 yards. The image is without any artificial lighting added and strictly using moonlight. The moon was full that night.

The following night we went out after some pigs and were able to get on a nice 200-225lb boar at about 125 yards. It went down first shot right in its tracks using a 12.5" suppressed Ironworks Tactical 6.8 SPC II rifle using the Barnes 95 TTSX. We were in a very dark area of the fields with some over growth and while I couldn't pause to take another picture the optics were plenty bright to have no issue making out the pig and its surroundings.

My overall review of the TNVC Aquila Gen 3 is it is the best bang for the buck you can buy in night vision. There are less expensive night vision scopes out there but none compare in my experience, most will end up being outgrown and ultimately sold to be upgraded causing the end user to take a hit selling used product. So instead of taking that hit, start off right and buy the Aquila. TNVC products can be purchased through Wild River Ranch, Texas at [email protected] also if you're in the game for a hell of a time on a night vision experience hunting wild pigs check them out as well. Watch for upcoming classes in their training department taught by yours truly. Disclaimer, yes we are affiliated with Wild River Ranch. Watch for more reviews of other products in the future and check out articles.

















Same view off the porch but at day time with the naked eye. 








The boar








the scope mounted on the rifle. 








a few more rifles. The rifle on the left is a similar Ironworks 12.5" 6.8 with a TNVC D740 mounted.

Brett C. 
IronworksTactical.com - owner


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

So what does one of them bad boys run a guy?


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

They are currently 2999 on tnvcs website email [email protected] for pricing through WRR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to show us how the optic works and to explain it, too. Makes me want to give up on lights.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd love to have one of those but that's a bit out of my night budget.


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

It was definitely something I spent a long time saving up money for. But well worth it.

Brett C. 
IronworksTactical.com - owner


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

To bad there not legal for hunting in North Dakota.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow, your picture of the steel piggy plates says it all (even with full moon help). I have a military grade high dollar rig on my work gun and yours is equal or better than mine. Much can be said for lighting conditions, back drop cover (target contrast) and infra-red illumination, but I find the important thing is clarity...and you have it. Have fun with the steel and other piggies.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

Wow, one awesome scope. but also way above my budget. Also I don't think they are legal here in California, not really sure though.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Nice set up thanks for sharing


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

sportyg said:


> Wow, one awesome scope. but also way above my budget. Also I don't think they are legal here in California, not really sure though.


They are. Legal in ca that is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

singlesix said:


> Nice set up thanks for sharing


Thank you. My first gun was a single six. I still own it. It was my dads before I had it too love that thing. B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

